# Sarah Palin Morph



## Melissa_cutebabe (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi, I don't know if this is or the fine arts forum is the proper place to ask, but would someone happen to know where I might be able to find a weight gain morph of Sarah Palin?


----------



## Chimpi (Dec 8, 2008)

You betcha!!

Doggonit, I couldn't resist. I don't really know of a link anywhere. Sorry, Melissa.


----------



## Mack27 (Dec 8, 2008)

Here's one. It took like 5 minutes.


View attachment sarah palin fat morph.jpg


----------



## Shogun (Dec 8, 2008)

hahahaha oh man, that's priceless.


----------



## imfree (Dec 8, 2008)

Mack27 said:


> Here's one. It took like 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54901



Oh no!!!, not another "Where's PalinGirl thread"!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Dec 8, 2008)

Kelligirl's gone Republican


----------



## Baba Fats (Dec 8, 2008)

tonynyc said:


> Kelligirl's gone Republican



That's as bad as getting WLS. After one, you can only use a tiny fraction of your stomach. After the other, you can only use a tiny fraction of your brain.


----------



## Blackjack (Dec 8, 2008)

Mack27 said:


> Here's one. It took like 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54901




I hereby declare this a:


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Dec 8, 2008)

That's an absolute cute morph, *chuckles* I don't think there's enough cake to share?


----------



## Ivy (Dec 9, 2008)

Mack27 said:


> Here's one. It took like 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54901



well, i just pissed myself laughing.


----------



## Wild Zero (Dec 9, 2008)

Mack27 said:


> Here's one. It took like 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54901



OMG duder, who is the girl in the OP? And is there any way I could make a thread enquiring about her whereabouts after you give me her identity?


----------



## SensualDistender (Dec 9, 2008)

Mack27 said:


> Here's one. It took like 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> Wow... That looks so real! LOL


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Dec 10, 2008)

Who knows? Maybe she'll slip out of the spotlight and in about five years a similar photo will be posted in the National Enquirer with the caption, "Whatever happen to Sarah Palin?"


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 13, 2008)

That's an interesting photograph. I doubt she'd ever really look like that but it did whet my appetite. Would anyone know where another morph of Sarah Palin might be found?


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 13, 2008)

Mack27 said:


> Here's one. It took like 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54901


You want to know how far beyond Epic Win this is?

*I* repped Mack27 for posting it.

-Rusty


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 14, 2008)

Pardon my ignorance but what exactly does "repped' mean?


----------



## prettysteve (Dec 14, 2008)

Saral palin before pregnancy & after 

View attachment 1220225455135vp4.jpg


----------



## CleverBomb (Dec 14, 2008)

Matt L. said:


> Pardon my ignorance but what exactly does "repped' mean?


If you like what someone posted, click the "balance scales" icon in the left sidebar next to their post. It will add to their REPutation score, which is the row of green and yellow boxes under the user name.

You can see who liked your posts by looking at your User Contol Panel. Click the User CP link at the left end of the toolbar below the messageboard title.

-Rusty


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 14, 2008)

Thank you for clearing that up. I really appreciate it. Matt


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Dec 14, 2008)

about the pregnancy photo, I'll be kind and hold back the catty comments, but she looks pretty kind of domestic, and what about those geeky glasses.


----------



## Preston (Dec 14, 2008)

Melissa_cutebabe said:


> about the pregnancy photo, I'll be kind and hold back the catty comments, but she looks pretty kind of domestic, and what about those geeky glasses.



It was the eighties in Alaska. Which means it was more like the 70's.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Dec 19, 2008)

I kind of get the impression, had she never entered public life, she would have become an uncomplicated housewife and quite chubby.


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 20, 2008)

It's my opinion that Sarah Palin is a classy, attractive woman. Had she never entered politics and was a basic stay at home mom and became chubby, there's no doubt she'd be just as classy and attractive. That photo of her pregnant is more or a less a casual shot of her, so there's nothing really humorous about it.


----------



## irish_redhead (Dec 20, 2008)

Matt L. said:


> That photo of her pregnant is more or a less a casual shot of her, so there's nothing really humorous about it.



I don't know about that. 

She kind of looks like Mindy from The Facts of Life.


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 21, 2008)

Nah, she looks comfortable.


----------



## Baba Fats (Dec 22, 2008)

Matt L. said:


> It's my opinion that Sarah Palin is a classy, attractive woman. Had she never entered politics and was a basic stay at home mom and became chubby, there's no doubt she'd be just as classy and attractive. That photo of her pregnant is more or a less a casual shot of her, so there's nothing really humorous about it.



If it's a serious discussion you want, The Huffington Post actually posed the question: "What if Sarah Palin were obese?" -

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/irene-rubaumkeller-/what-if-sarah-palin-were_b_142492.html


----------



## Matt L. (Dec 22, 2008)

Hmmm, I never considered that but that is an excellent point. I guess because society doesn't accept heavy females as beautiful or exceptional or gifted, I doubt Sarah would have even been elected Governor of Alaska if she was a plus size woman. However, I still believe she would look quite fetching chubby.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Dec 24, 2008)

That was a nice morph of Sarah Palin but I'd rather see it from the beginning and see her expand for my own eyes.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (Dec 25, 2008)

I agree, that would be cool!


----------



## Matt L. (Mar 30, 2009)

A couple of Sarah Morphs......... 

View attachment sp fff 44440.jpg


----------



## Matt L. (Mar 30, 2009)

Here's the other one....... 

View attachment SP F2220.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Mar 30, 2009)

Where is K-girl these days?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 1, 2009)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## Tracii (Apr 1, 2009)

? Did I say something wrong?


----------



## exile in thighville (Apr 1, 2009)

awesome i cantr wait to masterbaet to sarah Pollen


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Apr 1, 2009)

Mack27 said:


> Here's one. It took like 5 minutes.
> 
> 
> View attachment 54901



That is sheer brilliance


----------



## g-squared (Apr 5, 2009)

These belong in a sarah palin face tumor thread


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 5, 2009)

The first is absolutely hilarious.


----------

